

Nate Silver Gets Real About Big Data - bsg75
http://readwrite.com/2013/03/29/nate-silver-gets-real-about-big-data

======
keithpeter
_"...Schonberger and Cukier urge us to trust data, not worrying about trying
to understand correlations but simply to accept it."_

My reading of Silver's book is that he thinks the way you filter signal out of
noise is exactly through the use of theories/hypotheses to generate the
priors. Have I misunderstood?

